# A boring beer for mates who like xxxx



## Toad (2/4/16)

As the title says fellas, if I have a party coming up with a heap of boring mates who only drink xxxx and Carlton what is a tasty kit recipe I should go for?
Something off the coopers site? Any recommendations?


----------



## Goose (2/4/16)

You could try a Corona clone if you want to try something different to a can.

Clean, dry and alcoholic is what you want.

Only ingredients are DME, dextrose, galena hops or even POR will do, and a lager yeast if you can ferment at lager temps, or you could get away with a clean ale yeast like US-05.


----------



## manticle (2/4/16)

Buy them some xxxx slabs.

If you really, really want to make it, morgans queenslander bitter, a touch dme and some dex, some hot steeped cluster hops, 2 packs of good lager yeast and cool ferment. Cold condition 2 weeks, fine with gelatine.


----------



## NewtownClown (2/4/16)

Get less boring Mates


----------



## gdupagne (2/4/16)

I do a coopers Canadian blonde for my mates who drink Carlton dry and the likes. Goes down a treat


----------



## Toad (2/4/16)

Just coopers Canadian blonde as per instructions gdupagne? Or some tips?


----------



## mstrelan (2/4/16)

Why do you want something tasty if your mates drink XXXX?


----------



## Bribie G (2/4/16)

XXXX *heavy* isn't too bad, as the first beer of the day it's always my go to when I'm in a Megaswill pub in Brisbane / Bribie Island on a hot day, otherwise Tooheys Old.

I'd personally go a Coopers Canadian, a lager yeast preferably S-189 (Sold by Craftbrewer as Swiss Lager Yeast), a box of BE2 and just a scant 10g of Cluster boiled for five minutes in some sugary water and tipped into FV.


----------



## manticle (2/4/16)

Yeah but you think tun bitter is ok.

Actually I don't mind xxxx heavy as far as au mainstream lagers go.


----------



## Bribie G (2/4/16)

Tun Green 5% (Not Tun red) is actually quite tasty, the American Brewery somehow didn't manage to completely bastardise the beer.. they were clearly instructed to imitate VB but obviously baulked at putting so much sugar in and relented. I haven't seen it for a year or so.


----------



## gdupagne (2/4/16)

Toad said:


> Just coopers Canadian blonde as per instructions gdupagne? Or some tips?


As per instructions could always change up the yeast to a lager yeast and see how it goes


----------



## barls (2/4/16)

have they heard of water?


----------



## Bribie G (2/4/16)

What is this water you speak of?


----------



## Coodgee (2/4/16)

A xxxx gold served ice cold with some hot chips is great. A time and place for all beers i reckon. For VB the time is for when you're 16 and want to get smashed fire the first time


----------



## Grott (2/4/16)

Why ruin nice hot chips. Do you actually buy the xxxx or a "gift"??
Cheers


----------



## kevinj (2/4/16)

buy a slab, pour them very carefully into a co2 purged keg, good for a week or so.
you can even add a label of a bottle or a piece of the carton above the tap.
Let the fun begin.


----------



## fraser_john (2/4/16)

Aussie XXXX Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.20
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.40
Anticipated SRM: 3.7
Anticipated IBU: 26.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.9 4.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
19.2 1.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
3.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.00 16.2 60 min.
15.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.00 7.4 20 min.
15.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.00 2.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

Mangrove Jack M84


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Dry PILS

Total Grain kg: 5.20
Total Water Qts: 18.06 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 17.09 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 45.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Betaglucan 1 15 45 45 Infuse 45 17.09 3.29
Sach 5 15 60 63 Direct --- ------- ----
Balanced 5 30 66 66 Direct --- ------- ----
Mash Out 5 30 78 78 Direct --- ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 18.06 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 17.09 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 20.56 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


This is a pretty good XXXX clone. Back off a little with flavour addition if required.


----------



## Mardoo (2/4/16)

Then he'll be stuck "making" that stuff forever.


----------



## manticle (2/4/16)

Kit based FJ


----------



## fraser_john (2/4/16)

manticle said:


> Kit based FJ


Yeah I know, but beersmith should be able to convert at least to extract based


----------



## manticle (2/4/16)

Yeah could do a good version with wey or briess extracts.


----------



## manticle (2/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> Tun Green 5% (Not Tun red) is actually quite tasty, the American Brewery somehow didn't manage to completely bastardise the beer.. they were clearly instructed to imitate VB but obviously baulked at putting so much sugar in and relented. I haven't seen it for a year or so.


I don't mind the odd MB or xxxx but I'll have to dissent on the tun.
Free green all night and I couldn't finish one. Like a tin of rabbit skin glue without any real rabbit.


----------



## mattymcfatty (2/4/16)

I currently have a (never ending) slab of gold that was given to me, it's a good palette cleanser. I don't have a xxxx recipe but my mate made the coopers pilsner can with BE1 and kit yeast fermented at lager temp. It was nice and clean tasting.


Edit: wrong can of goo


----------



## fletcher (2/4/16)

thomas coopers aussie bitter, or coopers green kit, or any one similar because they're all the same. us-05, ferment at 16c, 1kg malt extract, 200g dex, a bit of maltodextrin if you fancy. done.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/4/16)

Craftbrewer might do a fresh wort kit of something similar to XXXX if you wanted a different option to the standard kits and bits. No idea if they're any good, just a different option.

Personally I'd brew something like a kolsch, a Californian common or a blonde ale. If they didn't like it, I'd still drink it


----------



## Bribie G (2/4/16)

Morgans do a Queensland Bitter I believe, could be worth a look. Also you can use a kilo of sugar to give the light body and shocking hangover.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (2/4/16)

As you are in Brisbane if you want to taste the Craftbrewer product they might have it on tap at their Brewhouse pub just a couple of doors down from the home brew shop in Capalaba. The Fresh Wort Kit is called Bacchus XXX and retails for $49. A couple of packs of Swiss Lager Yeast and you are on your way if you like it. Might be worth ringing them just to confirm that they currently have it on tap first.


----------



## gdupagne (3/4/16)




----------



## Bribie G (3/4/16)

Yup that's the stuff.


----------



## manticle (3/4/16)

I have an inkling someone suggested that in an earlier post.


----------



## Brewsta (3/4/16)

why don't you brew what you like and try to educate their taste buds?

if they don't like it stiff shit, at least you will still have some when they leave.

Or better still tell them to bring their own, the bludgers!

I used to keep a stock of not so good brews aside so when my mates came around for a session i would give it to them & keep the good stuff for myself.

They only turned up empty handed once, now they come with eskies in hand.


----------



## manticle (3/4/16)

The challenge of brewing something mates like successfully is possibly a good way to get them to try something different as they develop faith in your brewing skills. I can brew xxxx AND Rochefort 10. Isn't beer diversity wonderful?
Reason I suggested buying a slab is that successfully reproducing a mainstream aussie lager is no mean feat, even if it's not your pick of beers.


----------



## Goose (3/4/16)

manticle said:


> Reason I suggested buying a slab is that successfully reproducing a mainstream aussie lager is no mean feat, even if it's not your pick of beers.


Entirely agree. To make something bordering on tasteless yet amber and fizzy is quite challenging compared to brewing a full flavoured, malty and or hoppy beer.

There is no masking with the complexities of malt or hops. and the slightest flaws or ingredient imbalances will show up, especially to the fastidious megaswill palate.


----------



## Toad (3/4/16)

Thanks heaps for all the reply's lads. Think I'll try a Canadian blonde with a dash of por hops and us/05.


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/16)

If bottling I'd seriously suggest using Nottingham. Clears a lot quicker, produces a dry beer for those who don't like a bit of fruitiness, and sticks to the bottoms of the bottles like shyte to a blanket.


----------



## wynnum1 (3/4/16)

Increasing the alcohol % a little bit could also be interesting.


----------



## Toad (3/4/16)

I'm a kegger @bribie G. Which type of Nottingham?


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/16)

Nottingham


----------



## Toad (3/4/16)

Thanks mate


----------



## Gigantorus (4/4/16)

Or something like this.....


- 2kg Amber Dry Malt Extract
- 1kg Light Dry Malt Extract
- Steep 400grams of a nice light grain for 30 mins and add to fermenter (Crystal or CaraMunich1)
- Pick a nice mellow hop and add at flameout or steep in boiling/hot water for 15 mins and strain into fermenter.
- English or American Ale yeast
Mix everything in FV and pitch yeast. Should get you a light tasty ale around 5%.


----------



## Toad (20/4/16)

Ok so this brew is 10 days in and measured at 1.020. It only has the can and 1kg of be1 in it plus the hops. I'm fermenting at 16 but would of thought it would be a lot lower by now.
Very very golden. Smells like nothing.


----------



## Toad (24/4/16)

First taste this arvo after force carb and very disappointing as expected. Tastes like watery extract beer. With a hint of maybe xxxx summer. 
Hope it will improve in the keg over the next week or my boring mates may not even drink it. 
Luckily I have that other sweet pale ale brewing with the steeped grain and Galaxy willamette combo.


----------



## Toad (8/5/16)

Ok so been drinking this for a couple weeks now and it has gotten better. I think I will do it again but with be2 and the pale ale can.


----------

